# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Kaneie/RDSA Update...

## Maurice Cate

Hello again XD. So I think about 6 years ago I ordered a custom katana through RDSA (Red Dragonfly Sword Art). That ended up in me losing $1,400, a Patrick Hastings fuchi/kashira, and Lohman menuki. Apparently they went out of business. Go figure lol. So I wrote it up as a loss. Then years later I read on a forum that a man was able to get a replacement katana from Kaneie. I contacted them and I'm in the process of squaring away the final details.

I've chosen one of their tamahagane blades that's already mounted. The tsuka core and saya will be replaced. Kaneie has been very cooperative, and I've been pretty flexible from my original order. Anyway that's the update. 

Everyone please don't turn this into a RDSA bash. I just needed to give a litytle history XD

----------


## Joo-Hwan Lee

So, what happened to the Pastrick Hastings fittings and Lohman menuki?

----------


## Maurice Cate

Well only Kihwan Kim (Jason Kim) knows that since I sent the fittings to him. That's why RDSA is no more I'm sure lol. At any rate it's a moot point by now, so let's not discuss the issue further. 

I'll be anxious to post new developments on my Kaneie tamahagane katana. And of course when I have the katana in hand, I'll post a "review" my impressions of the craftsmanship. The tamahagane blade looks beautiful. Better than Bugei's original samurai model katana before they messed the design all up cutting costs.

----------


## Maurice Cate

I was wondering if anyone has heard from Mr. Shen at Kaneie lately. On August 8th he said his father was not doing well. I've been waiting for a katana they are completing for me. Their communication has never been the best...lol. The katana is supposedly complete. Mr. Shen said he would be gone for a few days because of his father. He even gave me his personal e-mail so he could talk to me, but no response yet this time. 

Thank you everyone  :Smilie:

----------


## Charles Wu

Any updates ?

----------


## Maurice Cate

Mr. Shen of Kaneie still hasn't contacted me. Three weeks ago a representative told me that Mr Shen would be out of the office for a week and they would check on my katana. I still have yet to hear back from the representative. I have bad luck with ordering swords :/ I've ordered 3 different swords from places that went belly up after I ordered and got nothing. Hopefully I won't be adding Kaneie to the list. lol

----------


## Maurice Cate

Well it looks like I will be receiving a katana from Kaneie. Mr Shen said it would ship today. It's shipping DHL and not EMS. So hopefully it won't take too long. I will post pics and a review when I get the sword. It's a T-10 model http://www.k-sword.com/?gallery--n,345-index.html

----------


## Maurice Cate

My katana shipment has been confirmed. It's already in New York! Ahhh, the anticipation. lol Seven years of waiting will soon be over. 0__0  While it's not what I originally ordered, at least I will have something to show for it lol.

----------


## Vu.Q.T

Glad you'll be getting your sword after all these years Maurice, I too was in the same situation a while back.

----------


## metin emre gurbuz

> My katana shipment has been confirmed. It's already in New York! Ahhh, the anticipation. lol Seven years of waiting will soon be over. 0__0  While it's not what I originally ordered, at least I will have something to show for it lol.


Pictures please? ! :0

----------


## Maurice Cate

It's in the classifieds section with many pics. Take a look  :Big Grin:

----------

